# Carl Ruggles: Complete Music CD Debut



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1980 Carl Ruggles/Tilson Thomas set receives its CD debut this Tuesday April 24th. 
http://www.otherminds.org/shop/Rugglesdisc.html


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice. Valuable music, and good performances. 
They have been really slow with that re-issue. I guess that no new works have turned up since then.


----------

